# Harness Help



## AdeleParry (Sep 21, 2019)

Hi all, 

What harness would you recommend for a Vizsla? Ours is 18 months now and pretty small compared to other male Vizslas. We have tried a couple of cheaper harnesses, however they never seem to fit his shape properly.
Thanks


----------



## gunnr (Aug 14, 2009)

I do not know if Cabela's in the United States ships to the UK, but I have been very pleased with this harness.





Cabela's Reflective Dog Harness | Cabela's


An easy-to-see, everyday harness design that gives you control over your dog without causing discomfort, the Cabela's Reflective Dog Harness makes a great choice for outdoor adventures. This...




www.cabelas.com





Finn, my Vizsla is 15 months old, weighs 53lbs., stands 24" high, and now wears a large size. which is at the minimum settings. He maxed out the adjustments on the Medium size a few weeks back.
This harness is very well made. It is rugged, covers a good deal of the chest for protection, has adjustments for both chest and body. The straps are padded and wide, and the points where the quick release buckles make contact is double padded. In addition the quick buckles are metal, not plastic, so they won't snap and break, when the temps get below freezing.
For US $29.00, this is a good buy.


----------



## AdeleParry (Sep 21, 2019)

gunnr said:


> I do not know if Cabela's in the United States ships to the UK, but I have been very pleased with this harness.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


thanks for your help! Will be looking into this


----------



## gunnr (Aug 14, 2009)

If you can get one shipped to the UK, I do believe you will be very happy.
It's a harness that's made for a dog to actually work in all day long, not just walk on a lead for a short period.
Finn has had his on for multiple hours per day, in water and out. Then to the fields and dense cover, so the harness dried out on him. There was no evidence of chafing, or rubbing.
If you have trouble getting one shipped, and really want to try one, let me know and I'll see if I can help you.


----------



## Fiacre (Sep 8, 2020)

Ruffwear are in the UK. I use the 'front range' and fits well. For size you will need to follow the site's recommended measurements.


----------

